# Dog Food Head Ache



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I know!

My advice is to pick 4-5 different ones that are in the same protein/fat level, but with diffferent meat sources and ingredients, and in your price range, and print them out on a little card and then go through that list and get a different one each time for variety. Ignore the store staff who tell you 'never' to switch foods, just get a new one when the old one is getting low, mix the old with the new and off you go.

Additives usually aren't in enough of an amount or quality to really consider, so you have to use those separately anyway, I don't worry about that, they all get their oil and extras on top.

I do avoid the high protien/fat foods as they don't agree with Ticket as well, and the diet or senior dog foods are usually just full of extra carbs, so we go with all life stages or a good adult food for him (he gets a cup or two in addition to his raw to keep the wieght on him).

Lana


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

What kind of additives and oils do you use? Which would you recommend for a young puppy? Thanks!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Different breeds + different lifestyles + different environments = different kibble.
The food I feed the Pack might not be right for somebody that lives in Florida and has a more active or more sedentary lifestyle. 
All you can do is become aware of labeling and how it relates to the quality of food you buy. 
I learned 5 times more than what I used to know from T&T on this forum. She investigated not only the labeling and how it can relate to overall quality of the food but also how to read between the lines of marketing mumbo jumbo when it relates to additives companies use. She also asked me a question once which made sooooooo much sense - Would you enjoy eating the same dinner everynight?
So, I switched to Fromm which is a high quality kibble, family owned and operated, maintains strict standards in quality control and outside vendor ingredients, AND you can switch flavors without having to gradually change. I know, I know - dogs aren't supposed to have a high degree of taste difference, but still - How would you like to eat pork or chicken or beef everynight for a year??
Do your due diligence, find the right combination of ingredients for your individual dog, and stay with it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you go with a good kibble, you don't have to add too many additives to support the dog's digestion, skin health, etc... 

So most dogs might not need anything else beyond their dog food. 

That said, if you have a dog who is getting up in age or who has allergies or digestive issues, or is borderline, or you live in a cold weather area... you might need to add a few things to your dog's food. 

So glucosamine/chondroitin/msm would be something you would buy seperately if you dog needs to have joint support. (I aim for 1000 mg a day, or 2 pills).

Salmon oil would be something you would buy seperately if you have a dog who gets pink nose in winter. Same thing if your dog has arthritis or joint issues. (I aim for 2-4 pumps of oil a day, or 2-4 tbsp). 

Coconut oil supposedly supports metabolism in various ways, particularly thyroid health. It also might ease any arthritis issues your dog might have. (I give 1 tbsp)

Plain yogurt supposedly supports digestive health. According to my mom who swears by yogurt for herself, it adds good bacteria to your digestive system. Or something like that. (I give 1 tbsp a day)

Cranberry juice supposedly supports urinary/kidneys. It prevents infections and helps them heal faster. It's also supports heart health and is a great source of vitamin C. (3 tbsps twice a day). 

I don't give this to my dogs, but some people swear by Brewers Yeast. This is to support the immune system and overall health, including supporting thyroid and digestive health. And it also keeps fleas away... well, supposedly.


----------

